# kryptek and dead deer camo



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am selling my kryptek vest and my dead deer pants and shirt all are in the kryptek highlander pattern. they are in great shape I am asking $110 for everything or prices marked below

Kryptek vest xl $70 obo

dead deer pants large
dead deer shirt medium
Asking $40 for the set


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

SR-1 said:


> I am selling my kryptek vest and my dead deer pants and shirt all are in the kryptek highlander pattern. they are in great shape I am asking $110 for everything or prices marked below
> 
> Kryptek vest xl $70 obo
> 
> ...


What waist do those pants work for?


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I usually wear a 34x32 or 36x32 depending on brand of pants and these fit comfortably. It doesnt say on the pants what the actual size is but I would say around a 34x32 or 36x32


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

SR-1 said:


> I usually wear a 34x32 or 36x32 depending on brand of pants and these fit comfortably. It doesnt say on the pants what the actual size is but I would say around a 34x32 or 36x32


Nice! What city?


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Brigham city. You can text me if that is easier 435-720-1340


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

still available


----------

